# Best usernames you've ever seen, or used!



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

What's the best/funniest usernames you've ever seen?  I think I'll start out with "fakename", always loved that one:coolthumb:


----------



## RCynic (Apr 30, 2014)

One of my friends had one I've always liked, Les Lucid.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 30, 2014)

nwlady


----------



## Ina (Apr 30, 2014)

Denise, Awhile back I had one hand injured by a door slamming on my fingers, and I could only use my left hand for several weeks. So as a temporary password that only took my left hand, I came up with "shefarts4".


----------



## Pappy (Apr 30, 2014)

When I was working for a bakery, I used Hot Buns once. Guess you can imagine feedback on this. Changed it shortly after.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

RCynic said:


> One of my friends had one I've always liked, Les Lucid.



Oh yeah, truly like that, what does lucid mean, :lofl:Come on, I need my "new" word for the day



That Guy said:


> nwlady



You so full'a beans!



Ina said:


> Denise, Awhile back I had one hand injured by a door slamming on my fingers, and I could only use my left hand for several weeks. So as a temporary password that only took my left hand, I came up with "shefarts4".



shefartsfordollars, would be a good username, earn money online:lofl: People do pay for that kind'a thing, well, they do:gettowork:



Pappy said:


> When I was working for a bakery, I used Hot Buns once. Guess you can imagine feedback on this. Changed it shortly after.



Oh Pappy, that is just so sexy, I so wish that was your name here:lofl:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2014)

Best one I ever saw was on a large forum where people were often at loggerheads with each other,  and cliques would form and gang up against others.

The member's name was Sikofants!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey Dolly,

that one would go good on an outdoor forum


----------



## i_am_Lois (Apr 30, 2014)

When I first started using a computer and opened a yahoo account I decided on the username loisdotcom. Yahoo told me I needed to choose a new username because that one was inappropriate in a ****** nature. I disputed their claim by writing them and reminding them that their domain was yahoo dot com. And asking how that was inappropriate and ****** in any way. They changed their mind and allowed me to keep my username.

My hearing is not what it used to be. It's easy for me to hear something entirely different. One strange phrase I thought I heard on a TV commercial was 'worms to go'. I used that as a username for a short time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

LOL, that's excellent about Yahoo Lois!!  I don't know where they got inappropriate out of that, guess they realized that didn't know either.  Wormstogo, hmm, new fastfood joint, for protein nuts!! LOL


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 30, 2014)

Way back in the 1950's, the Forest Service was trying to prevent people from throwing their cigarettes out of the car, and possibly starting a forest fire. They decided to paint a little slogan on the road to remind people not to do that. 
I have no idea if they painted it in other areas, but in northern Idaho, they put it on most of the highways. 
The slogan read "Don't be a GUBERIF ! " 


I remember the first time I saw that, and could read it, but had never heard of anything like a guberif before, so I asked my mom what the word meant. 
She explained to me that it was a "firebug" spelled backwards.


Fast forward many years, my daughter Robin (now grownup) loves to have bonfires, and just about any other kind of fire, and always has. 
So, what does she choose for her user name---Guberif, of course !!


----------



## Ina (Apr 30, 2014)

HFL, Goberif, so funny. My oldest boy was 23" long, his weight was 5 lbs. at birth. We nicknamed him Worm. Sometimes we forgot that other might be listening, and we would call out something like, "Worn, get your buns over here right now", or something on those lines. People looked like we were crazy. But he liked the nickname better than his real name of ER, which everyone teased him about.
ops1:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 30, 2014)

My youngest, Jeff, always had quite a long neck so the nickname Bean became his label. Still use it to this day, and he's over 50. 
In fact, he's online right now waiting to play Words with Friends.


----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2014)

That Guy


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

LOL, it isn't a bad one, and I think it's very original


----------

